# Hello from Whortleberry Press



## jeang287 (May 21, 2010)

Hello. My name is Jean Goldstrom. I run Whortleberry Press, which is a (very) small publishing house. We specialize in science fiction, fantasy and horror -- all with a PG label! Due to the present recession, we've devoted our list to anthologies. We're doing four of them this year -- Strange Mysteries2 which came out last month, Free Range Fairy Tales for which we'll be receiving stories through June 15, Halloween Dances with the Dead with a pub date tentatively set for August, and a Christmas antho on the theme of Peace On Earth (but still sf/f/h).


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

Hello, hello and welcome


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Cute name.  Dickens?

Seriously, I'm familiar with your house and have heard some good things about it from both writers and readers, and never a single negative thing.

Nice to have you around.


----------



## jeang287 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for your kind welcome!
   -- Jean


----------



## jeang287 (May 22, 2010)

How nice to hear that people I don't know are saying kind things about Whortleberry Press! You are most gracious. As to the name, here's how it came about. Among the very early books this press published were two histories of the Scottish Clan Mackintosh. The symbol of that clan is the red whortleberry...and while trying to think of a name for the publishing enterprise, I wanted one that probably others wouldn't have...thus, Whortleberry Press! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kat (May 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Greetings. Science Fiction, Fantasy, and Horror? You're already one of my favorite people


----------



## Nickie (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Jean.


Nickie


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 22, 2010)

> The symbol of that clan is the red whortleberry



Now there's an ensign to strike terror and respect.   Could be worse, my brother once played for a Little League team called The Goslings


----------



## jeang287 (May 22, 2010)

Hello and thanks for your kind welcome!


----------



## jeang287 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks!
     - Jean


----------

